# Changement adresse mail défaut MAC OS X



## laurentzim (23 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

je voudrais savoir comment fait-on pour changer l'adresse mail par défaut dans MAC OS X. Je m'explique quand je suis sous safari dès qu'il y a un formulaire avec une case à remplir : email, il me met ou propose toujours la même adresse email, qui est une vieille que je n'utilise plus. 

Comment puis-je changer cette adresse ?

Merci,

Cordialement,


----------



## Dramis (23 Septembre 2009)

il faut configurer le bon compte dans mail.


----------



## schwebb (23 Septembre 2009)

Hello,

Tu as bien supprimé cette adresse dans Mail?

Supprime-la aussi des destinataires précédents: Mail/barre de menu/Fenêtre/destinataires précédents; là tu supprimes l'adresse en question.

Essaie déjà ça, on verra après s'il faut aussi virer quelque chose dans Safari.



EDIT: suite au post d'iDuck, je me relis: au lieu de supprimer l'adresse «dans Mail», lire «dans Carnet d'adresses», bien sûr. :rose:
(Ce qui n'empêche pas de la virer des destinataires précédents, hein).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

As-tu modifié ton adresse mail dans ta fiche dans Carnet d'adresses ?


----------

